# Your Sick Pot Plants (new forum)



## DoobsDay (May 6, 2007)

there needs to be a new forum on this site, one that is only for finding out what is wrong with your plant. so far there is no specific forum that deals with plants and keepin em healthy. so i ask why not have a forum specificlly made for people to go there and ask questions about sick plants


----------



## skunkster (May 6, 2007)

Gd Idea Mate I Often Asked That Myself...great Post


----------



## mogie (May 6, 2007)

Plant problems 
Diseases

Both already listed. 

The first has the plant moisture stress, nutrient profiile & deficiencies, plant abuse chart, do I have bad room symdrome, causese of slow plant growth, complete guide to sick plants, etc.

Diseases has controling powdery mildew, gray mold, fusarium, root rot, leaving curling up, curling down, zinc def, ph fluct.


----------



## DoobsDay (May 6, 2007)

mogie im not talkin bout FAQ, i think the FAQ is good, of course you could add more but whats there is pretty solid. im talkin bout a whole forum, like the indoor and outdoor grow sections, i think it would be much more beneficial to the members here to be able to ask questions about sick plants instead of relying on the growFAQ to ALWAYS have the answer. understand?


----------



## rickhighly420 (May 6, 2007)

I think thats what the "indoor growing" and "outdoor growing" sections are for... 


Hello everybody... it's been awhile since I've been on here, hows everyone doing?!?!?!?


----------



## DoobsDay (May 6, 2007)

rickhighly420 said:


> I think thats what the "indoor growing" and "outdoor growing" sections are for...
> 
> 
> Hello everybody... it's been awhile since I've been on here, hows everyone doing?!?!?!?



hey whats up?.... yes but someone who has never visited the site before would not know that, it would just make things clearer and easier for folks


----------



## DoobsDay (May 6, 2007)

i dont understand how you dont understand...sorry. it would be helpful to have a place where you could post your sick plant(s) and have the experts give you a diagnosis, thats all. currently there is no forum (here) that directly addresses this.


----------



## mogie (May 6, 2007)

Do you mean like when you pick out which catagory to post your message in? Like indoor, tolk and talk, that kind of thing? Just add sick plant to that?


----------



## DoobsDay (May 6, 2007)

^^^exactly but soley for the purpose of sick plants,


----------



## DoobsDay (May 6, 2007)

it'd be like the weed hospital


----------



## killertomatoes (May 7, 2007)

Hey, I just wanted to throw my 2 cents in about the plant disease forum. I think that the FAQ are really vague as far as describing in picture and explanation full procedures for getting your plants out of a bad way. It does well in telling me the problems, but offers little as far as fixes.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (May 7, 2007)

then how are you going to know you are getting correct or the best info.
I mean hopefully the person knows what they are talking about.
I think the people who help should have some sort of clout or certification.
This would be a good Idea though I love faq personally. I am a problem solver by nature.
To me it is like when I took math in school. Some times they would not let us use calculators. Just for the fact that kids were using them as a crutch.
I believe that one should want to investigate for themselves.


----------



## DoobsDay (May 7, 2007)

^^^^ your right you wouldnt want people who dont know what they are talkin about to be giving out advice, especially about someones sick plant. but then again there is already so much of that goin on anyways, so like everything you learn on here take it with a grain of salt. either way this site needs a place where people can take their sick plants.


----------

